# Win Barneys Farm Runtz Muffin form Gorilla Seeds



## GorillaSeedBank (Aug 14, 2020)

https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4728/win-barneys-farm-runtz-muffin-seeds.html
Checkout this new Ting from *Barneys Farm Seeds* ! What are these all about ? Read up all about them using the link below, or best still win a pack on this mega awesome giveaway!
Read all about BARNEYS FARM RUNTZ MUFFIN
FROM *NOW* until *Aug 19th 2020 00:00,* UK Time comment below to stand a chance at winning one of these awesome prizes *.* This special Runtz Muntz promo is only available at Gorilla Se


----------



## lime73 (Aug 14, 2020)

woo-hoo sweet! 
I replied on blog.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 14, 2020)

Flippin sweet.
I'm totally down for some muffin.


----------



## dweedguy (Aug 14, 2020)

How sweet it is


----------



## Ribbit72 (Aug 14, 2020)

Sweet prize well worth the enter .. Good luck to all and happy medicating


----------



## Tommy_Bahama (Aug 14, 2020)

Sounds aromatic and tasty. I would love to try it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2020)

Awesome would be an honor to try haven't had the chance


----------



## RedLeonard (Aug 14, 2020)

Sounds interesting


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 14, 2020)

Sounds like a winner. I'm in it to win it!!


----------



## Scallywag57 (Aug 14, 2020)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> View attachment 4653435https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4728/win-barneys-farm-runtz-muffin-seeds.html
> Checkout this new Ting from *Barneys Farm Seeds* ! What are these all about ? Read up all about them using the link below, or best still win a pack on this mega awesome giveaway!
> Read all about BARNEYS FARM RUNTZ MUFFIN
> FROM *NOW* until *Aug 19th 2020 00:00,* UK Time comment below to stand a chance at winning one of these awesome prizes *.* This special Runtz Muntz promo is only available at Gorilla Se


Would lov3 to win something from your Bean Company, bring on the Runtz Muntz!

I wrote this poem/lyrics over twenty-two years ago… It’s time has now cometh…

Enjoy…

It's Just a Little Seed

It is a Medicinal Plant & quite sound...

Some just Reg & then there is the Kind...

Roll some up & take us down...

Go somewhere & wander around...

Eat you will then watch it Heal...

A Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed…
A Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed...
A Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed...

From far down South or up the Coast...

If it gets you by, you won’t Cry!

Give the people, this Wonder Weed…

A lot of People, Have this Need…

Take us Back, to a Grand New Age…

Don’t put us in, a Great Big Cage...

A Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed…
A Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed…
A Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed…

I Wrote this Poem, for All of you...

To Make you Think, About the Few...

Their Pain and Agony are very Real...

Come on Fed’s, Let's Make a Deal!

The People will Win, in time you will See!

For you know we hold, the only key!

It's a Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed...
It's a Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed...
It's a Wacky Weed, it's just my Little Seed…

By: William John Patrick Drury III

©

Peac3 & Lov3


GorillaSeedBank said:


> View attachment 4653435https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4728/win-barneys-farm-runtz-muffin-seeds.html
> Checkout this new Ting from *Barneys Farm Seeds* ! What are these all about ? Read up all about them using the link below, or best still win a pack on this mega awesome giveaway!
> Read all about BARNEYS FARM RUNTZ MUFFIN
> FROM *NOW* until *Aug 19th 2020 00:00,* UK Time comment below to stand a chance at winning one of these awesome prizes *.* This special Runtz Muntz promo is only available at Gorilla Se


I would truly lov3 to win something from Runtz Muntz, it sounds koooool!

Check out this...

I wrote this poem/lyrics over twenty-two years ago… It’s time has now cometh…

Enjoy…

It's Just a Little Seed

It is a Medicinal Plant & quite sound...

Some just Reg & then there is the Kind...

Roll some up & take us down...

Go somewhere & wander around...

Eat you will then watch it Heal...

A Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed…
A Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed...
A Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed...

From far down South or up the Coast...

If it gets you by, you won’t Cry!

Give the people, this Wonder Weed…

A lot of People, Have this Need…

Take us Back, to a Grand New Age…

Don’t put us in, a Great Big Cage...

A Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed…
A Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed…
A Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed…

I Wrote this Poem, for All of you...

To Make you Think, About the Few...

Their Pain and Agony are very Real...

Come on Fed’s, Let's Make a Deal!

The People will Win, in time you will See!

For you know we hold, the only key!

It's a Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed...
It's a Wacky Weed, it's just a Little Seed...
It's a Wacky Weed, it's just my Little Seed…

By: William John Patrick Drury III

©

Peac3 & Lov3


----------



## Nizza (Aug 14, 2020)

Count me in Big G- I appreciate the chance!


----------



## OrganicBudz (Aug 14, 2020)

would love to win!


----------



## WintersBones (Aug 14, 2020)

Enjoyed growing Barney's Farm Pineapple Express recently. Sign me up


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Aug 14, 2020)

I've grown out a few Barney's strains, Vanilla Kush, Pineapple Chunk and LSD, but always looking for a tasty new strain to add to the Collection. Cheers


----------



## GrowGlowmj (Aug 14, 2020)

Runtz Muffin sounds delicious! Add Barneys Farm to the equation and this will be pure fire! Get me some please! Thank you Big G and Barneys!


----------



## Gorillaglue4u (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks for the opportunity id love to grow a runtz cross.


----------



## myinvisiblecomplication (Aug 14, 2020)

Sounds like an awesome strain. I'm in for some BF Runtz..


----------



## Wazzy (Aug 14, 2020)

Bring em on


----------



## Shadymercs (Aug 14, 2020)

Sounds dope


----------



## ZaK_420 (Aug 14, 2020)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> View attachment 4653435https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4728/win-barneys-farm-runtz-muffin-seeds.html
> Checkout this new Ting from *Barneys Farm Seeds* ! What are these all about ? Read up all about them using the link below, or best still win a pack on this mega awesome giveaway!
> Read all about BARNEYS FARM RUNTZ MUFFIN
> FROM *NOW* until *Aug 19th 2020 00:00,* UK Time comment below to stand a chance at winning one of these awesome prizes *.* This special Runtz Muntz promo is only available at Gorilla Se





GorillaSeedBank said:


> View attachment 4653435https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4728/win-barneys-farm-runtz-muffin-seeds.html
> Checkout this new Ting from *Barneys Farm Seeds* ! What are these all about ? Read up all about them using the link below, or best still win a pack on this mega awesome giveaway!
> Read all about BARNEYS FARM RUNTZ MUFFIN
> FROM *NOW* until *Aug 19th 2020 00:00,* UK Time comment below to stand a chance at winning one of these awesome prizes *.* This special Runtz Muntz promo is only available at Gorilla Se


Oh Yea let's win some Runtz!


----------



## My Name is Mike (Aug 14, 2020)

I've had nothing but success with Barneys... count me in!


----------



## 2bake2 (Aug 14, 2020)

This would be so awesome! Good luck everyone!


----------



## tluv87 (Aug 14, 2020)

Would love to try these! Good luck to all


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 14, 2020)

would definitely like to take a crack at these!


----------



## Brett Roberts (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks for the chance ,Good luck everyone


----------



## Camo Canna (Aug 15, 2020)

Awesome giveaway guys! Would love to grow these ladies for you guys up here on the Netherlands. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Terky Šperky (Aug 15, 2020)

Ooooúuu .. i love you ... Good luck all


----------



## Luckyj (Aug 15, 2020)

Wow another big 29%from big barney


----------



## doug mirabelli (Aug 15, 2020)

Chicken dinner


----------



## aspirin (Aug 15, 2020)

barneys farm ftw


----------



## jarjar.rix (Aug 15, 2020)

Sounds good to me


----------



## gold01ca (Aug 15, 2020)

yabba dabba doo!


----------



## piney420 (Aug 15, 2020)

Very nice, runtz muffin sounds awesome!


----------



## mmjmon (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks guys!!



GorillaSeedBank said:


> https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4728/win-barneys-farm-runtz-muffin-seeds.html
> Checkout this new Ting from *Barneys Farm Seeds* ! What are these all about ? Read up all about them using the link below, or best still win a pack on this mega awesome giveaway!
> Read all about BARNEYS FARM RUNTZ MUFFIN
> FROM *NOW* until *Aug 19th 2020 00:00,* UK Time comment below to stand a chance at winning one of these awesome prizes *.* This special Runtz Muntz promo is only available at Gorilla Se


----------



## westy70 (Aug 15, 2020)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> View attachment 4653435https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4728/win-barneys-farm-runtz-muffin-seeds.html
> Checkout this new Ting from *Barneys Farm Seeds* ! What are these all about ? Read up all about them using the link below, or best still win a pack on this mega awesome giveaway!
> Read all about BARNEYS FARM RUNTZ MUFFIN
> FROM *NOW* until *Aug 19th 2020 00:00,* UK Time comment below to stand a chance at winning one of these awesome prizes *.* This special Runtz Muntz promo is only available at Gorilla Se


I'm in I would love to win some RUNTZ Muffin


----------



## SCM 831 (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m in bro !!!


----------



## cltcwarlord (Aug 16, 2020)

Baby Want!


----------



## Growklahoma (Aug 16, 2020)

I like runtz and muffins. I think I’d love a runtzmuffin. Sign me up.


----------



## Rickypsimer (Aug 16, 2020)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> View attachment 4653435https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4728/win-barneys-farm-runtz-muffin-seeds.html
> Checkout this new Ting from *Barneys Farm Seeds* ! What are these all about ? Read up all about them using the link below, or best still win a pack on this mega awesome giveaway!
> Read all about BARNEYS FARM RUNTZ MUFFIN
> FROM *NOW* until *Aug 19th 2020 00:00,* UK Time comment below to stand a chance at winning one of these awesome prizes *.* This special Runtz Muntz promo is only available at Gorilla Se


Hopefully I win!!


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Aug 16, 2020)

I’d love to get down on that muffin!


----------



## akemi (Aug 16, 2020)

officially entered.


----------



## smiggs (Aug 16, 2020)

that Runtz Muffin strain looks like its to be another must grow strain from Barneys Farm ! count me in to win it please and thank you .


----------



## mcfarland (Aug 16, 2020)

Would love to try these!


----------



## Luckyj (Aug 16, 2020)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> View attachment 4653435https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4728/win-barneys-farm-runtz-muffin-seeds.html
> Checkout this new Ting from *Barneys Farm Seeds* ! What are these all about ? Read up all about them using the link below, or best still win a pack on this mega awesome giveaway!
> Read all about BARNEYS FARM RUNTZ MUFFIN
> FROM *NOW* until *Aug 19th 2020 00:00,* UK Time comment below to stand a chance at winning one of these awesome prizes *.* This special Runtz Muntz promo is only available at Gorilla Se


I love all this candy


----------



## Doug Dawson (Aug 16, 2020)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> View attachment 4653435https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4728/win-barneys-farm-runtz-muffin-seeds.html
> Checkout this new Ting from *Barneys Farm Seeds* ! What are these all about ? Read up all about them using the link below, or best still win a pack on this mega awesome giveaway!
> Read all about BARNEYS FARM RUNTZ MUFFIN
> FROM *NOW* until *Aug 19th 2020 00:00,* UK Time comment below to stand a chance at winning one of these awesome prizes *.* This special Runtz Muntz promo is only available at Gorilla Se


That is awesome, would love a chance to try them out. Cheers.


----------



## J-Icky (Aug 17, 2020)

Put me down, I’d love to try some of these


----------



## Steveo123 (Aug 17, 2020)

Wow! I'm defiantly in!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## grapenut2457 (Aug 17, 2020)

Count me in for this please....


----------



## Luckyj (Aug 17, 2020)

The runt sounds strong,mmmmm,thanks gorilla


----------



## dbz (Aug 17, 2020)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> View attachment 4653435https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4728/win-barneys-farm-runtz-muffin-seeds.html
> Checkout this new Ting from *Barneys Farm Seeds* ! What are these all about ? Read up all about them using the link below, or best still win a pack on this mega awesome giveaway!
> Read all about BARNEYS FARM RUNTZ MUFFIN
> FROM *NOW* until *Aug 19th 2020 00:00,* UK Time comment below to stand a chance at winning one of these awesome prizes *.* This special Runtz Muntz promo is only available at Gorilla Se


I will try to maintain a positive attitude.
Thank you for choosing me as a winner.
I look forward to growing these runtz muffins.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Aug 17, 2020)

COUNT ME in just found the runtz muffin this morning!


----------



## K.OldskoolBluesmm (Aug 17, 2020)

Did someone say muff...  count me in!!


----------



## El Verdugo (Aug 17, 2020)

_Always wanted to try it! Sounds great! Runtz Rulz!_


----------



## Harvest76 (Aug 17, 2020)

Anything with muffin in the name has got to be good! Cant wait to win!!


----------



## ebcrew (Aug 17, 2020)

ill give it a go


----------



## canadianpothead (Aug 18, 2020)

In it to win it


----------



## Nefrella (Aug 18, 2020)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> View attachment 4653435https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4728/win-barneys-farm-runtz-muffin-seeds.html
> Checkout this new Ting from *Barneys Farm Seeds* ! What are these all about ? Read up all about them using the link below, or best still win a pack on this mega awesome giveaway!
> Read all about BARNEYS FARM RUNTZ MUFFIN
> FROM *NOW* until *Aug 19th 2020 00:00,* UK Time comment below to stand a chance at winning one of these awesome prizes *.* This special Runtz Muntz promo is only available at Gorilla Se


Sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## jonny64 (Aug 19, 2020)

Hope I made it in time.. let's go Runtz!


----------



## Menace805 (Aug 19, 2020)

In it to win it


----------



## Freed111 (Aug 20, 2020)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> View attachment 4653435https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4728/win-barneys-farm-runtz-muffin-seeds.html
> Checkout this new Ting from *Barneys Farm Seeds* ! What are these all about ? Read up all about them using the link below, or best still win a pack on this mega awesome giveaway!
> Read all about BARNEYS FARM RUNTZ MUFFIN
> FROM *NOW* until *Aug 19th 2020 00:00,* UK Time comment below to stand a chance at winning one of these awesome prizes *.* This special Runtz Muntz promo is only available at Gorilla Se


 A kilo indoors.
29%
wow


----------



## GorillaSeedBank (Aug 21, 2020)

Congratulations Winners listed below

Thank you to everyone for taking part

Facebook:

Rother Vandros

Mitch Smith



Rollitup:

Zephyrs

Nizza



Overgrow:

Joboo

Swe-can



Blog

hi***[email protected]

black****[email protected]





How to claim your prize.

1.email me directly with your address on [email protected]

2.email me proof that you are the winner i.e a screen shot of your profile page.



Peace


----------



## Nizza (Aug 21, 2020)

WooooT
Excited to try out some of big G's genetics
and get down on the muffin, of course!


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Aug 21, 2020)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> View attachment 4653435https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4728/win-barneys-farm-runtz-muffin-seeds.html
> Checkout this new Ting from *Barneys Farm Seeds* ! What are these all about ? Read up all about them using the link below, or best still win a pack on this mega awesome giveaway!
> Read all about BARNEYS FARM RUNTZ MUFFIN
> FROM *NOW* until *Aug 19th 2020 00:00,* UK Time comment below to stand a chance at winning one of these awesome prizes *.* This special Runtz Muntz promo is only available at Gorilla Se


Are you the “realgorillaseeds” guy from the UK? If so I’m running your lemonade OG x freezelands and DFG’s this year outdoors and sum of them r gonna have buds the size of my head literally (wet) , one short pheno of the DFG got like 5 inch wide cola’s only middle of flower too it’s gonna be stoooopid this year, every day I been waking up happy lately


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Aug 21, 2020)

IndoBlazing76 said:


> I've grown out a few Barney's strains, Vanilla Kush, Pineapple Chunk and LSD, but always looking for a tasty new strain to add to the Collection. Cheers


I got 1 keeper pheno out of a 3 pack of there gorilla skittles, and when I say a keeper I mean a 3 oz plant on a 30 day from seed then flip that had NO larf ,and literally looks like candy this stuff! It’s hard to see how nice it looks in these pics but all my friends r in love with it including myself it tastes exactly how it looks, super limonene/orangey with a bit of gas (from the sour diesel) in there .. same with the 8ball kush I did a 3 pack and got 1 wicked ass keeper out of it that produced 3oz+ on a 1month from seed.. ultra dense hashy nugz that grease up your joints reeeeaaalll dumb, it got that heavy musky smoke that hits cerebrally first and (immediately) starting to taste good to me as well, it was my only strain that I didn’t care tosmoke before it was cured for 3+wks .. I find all bud should be jarred for close to a month before being smoked at all


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 21, 2020)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> Congratulations Winners listed below
> 
> Thank you to everyone for taking part
> 
> ...


Whoo Hoooo! Yeah Baby! Thank you so much for an Awesome promo prize!!


----------



## Pothead Man (Aug 28, 2020)

Runtz , Yes Please !!! I’m a big fan of Barney’s Farm :0)


----------



## Doug Dawson (Aug 30, 2020)

Sadly missed this giveaway but congratulations to all the winners and thanks to
Barney's Farm for doing this. Look forward to participating in the next one.


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 31, 2020)

Thank You Again Big G, and all your great peeps @GorillaSeedBank for the Runtz Muffin and a cool little prize pack to boot!! And only 10 day's since I got notified and they here already!! How cool is that. I will definitely be ordering soon as funds allow, LOL. Peace Out Friends


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 3, 2021)

I hope this is not bad RIU Etiquette. But here is my last 2 beans. Their on a summer light deprivation since July 2. 12 hrs direct summer sunshine 12 hrs of dark. There about 5 weeks now and dense AF, already!! Thanks Again @GorillaSeedBank!! An order for more is in the near future.


----------



## Hook Daddy (Aug 3, 2021)

Would love to try some Runtz, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 3, 2021)

Hook Daddy said:


> Would love to try some Runtz, thanks for the opportunity!


The promo is over sorry. I was just giving an update of the sprouted beans I won.


----------



## Harvest76 (Aug 3, 2021)

Mag landrace in living soil week 5. Halfway done! Fingers crossed for no herming.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 3, 2021)

dweedguy said:


> How sweet it is


" Jackie Gleason "


----------



## Nizza (Aug 5, 2021)

Big shoutout to @GorillaSeedBank for the freebies they are FIRE!! I found one branch that snapped and dried, smoked that and it was a great juicy flavor mixed with a bit of kush undertone or something . Super smooth 
Only complaint was the structure of the plant, this thing was falling all over the place so be sure you do some sort of support /stem strengthening to deal with how floppy she is


----------



## Lenin1917 (Aug 10, 2021)

Count me in


----------



## Lenin1917 (Aug 10, 2021)

Really gotta be more observant about the dates on these things


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2021)

this is over a year old just gunna close the thread


----------

